

TOMS Shoes founder Blake Mycoskie discusses social entrepreneurship - jjsnyc
http://www.siliconprairienews.com/2010/02/toms-shoes-founder-blake-mycoskie-discusses-social-entrepreneurship

======
tbgvi
I've worked with Blake a lot, my company developed their current e-commerce
site. He's a great, passionate and fun guy. One of my favorite stories about
him is when we were asking how he gets thousands of pairs of shoes through
customs in Africa. All he said was "Oh, Bill Clinton helps me take care of
that." That in itself can tell you how powerful his socially conscious
business model is.

He's the kind of guy that would fit in perfectly at HN, he's not technical but
he's extremely entrepreneurial. He had a variety of small successes, some
failures, and finally hit it big with TOMS Shoes.

------
nlwhittemore
Great add to the community. I'm coming from a social entrepreneurship
background but now building a web startup and seeing just a ton of flow
between those two communities. Actually run mixers for startups in SF that
explicitly connect both - people seem to really dig em. Thanks for sharing
this.

------
Alex3917
Just don't return your shoes or else he has to take a pair back from a child
in need!

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kypYXanAv0Y>

(disclaimer: that may or may not be me wearing the special helmet in that
video.)

